# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Mike Tyson Freak or Trained Hard and a Freak

## Deltasaurus

Ok I am not saying Tyson is hands down the Best but he was one of the most exciting boxers to watch because we all love knockouts i've read about 3 books on him and several articles now i want other people opinions.

Also i think under Kevin Rooney He was Tyson under the Mind control of Don Kind i think he was a putz with heavy hands  :Big Grin: 


ALSO i loved watching his perfected Peek-A-Boo style of boxing and the awesome number system of punches his trainers used to teach combo's that could be thrown lightening fast, with this Superior hand speed 


Here some stuff i question

at age 13 or 14 he benched 225 10 times

Cus D'amato made him run with a 50lb weight in his back backpack so he wouldnt grow any taller

Ok yeah both are possible maybe even true now here some of his size stats at i think age 18 or 19..............Also he became the youngest Heavy Weight champ ever at age 20 previously held by floyd patterson also trained and mentored by D'amato

Height 5-11?- then say 5'10 1/2 or 5'11 1/2. i say 5'10 sounds about right
Weight 218-This veried he fought at 225ish 230 a few times
Reach 71
Chest/Norm. 43
Chest/Exp. 45
Waist 34
Biceps 16- now i believe this changed and im sure they got up to 17ish maybe close to 18
Neck 19? also maybe 19 3/4 of inch the say which is like a BULL!!!!!
Wrist 8
Calf 18
Ankle 11
Thigh 27 this also was supposed to have been 26 3/4
Fist 13
Forearm 14

Also they said his bodyfat was 5.5% i say no Fing way. id give him 8-14% varying fight to fight


Now For his workout schedule 6-7 days a week under Kevin Rooney untill after the 1st Bruno Fight

Got this off a boxing Site i like:

Up until he fired Kevin Rooney in 1988, his ONLY diet was steak, pasta and fruit juice. How's that for discipline?

Daily Regime (7 days a week):
5am: get up and go for a 3 mile jog
6am: come back home shower and go back to bed (great workout for those huge legs of his)
10am wake up: eat oatmeal
12pm: do ring work (10 rounds of sparring)
2pm: have another meal (steak and pasta with fruit juice drink)
3pm: more ring work and 60 mins on the exercise bike (again working those huge legs for endurance)
5pm: 2000 sit-ups; 500-800 dips; 500 press-ups; 500 shrugs with a 30kg barbell and 10 mins of neck exercises
7pm: steak and pasta meal again with fruit juice (orange i think it was)
8pm: another 30 minutes on the exercise bike
then watch TV and then go to bed.

(Before jogging in the morning he did a lot of stretching followed by 10 jumps onto boxes and 10 bursts of sprints, then he went jogging. At 12pm he sparred. At 3pm he did focus mitt work or heavy bag work inside the ring. He warmed up for all ring work with light exercises such as skipping or shadow boxing or speed ball. At 5pm Tyson did 10 quick circuits, each circuit consisting of: 200 sit-ups, then 25-40 dips, then 50 press-ups, then 25-40 dips, then 50 shrugs, followed by 10 mins of neck work on the floor. What an animal! Tyson said that the shrugs "built his shoulders up" to help unleash punches with his short arms whilst at the same time building endurance in the neck. It should be noted though that Tyson couldn't do any more than 50 sit-ups a day and 50 press-ups a day when he was 13, but gradually increasing the reps each week got him to a higher level over many years, so that he was doing 2000 sit-ups inside 2 hours every day by the time he was 20.)


Mike told Ian Durke (Sky commentator) his above workout regime when he visited England to watch a Frank Bruno fight in March 1987. Durke told Mike that Bruno trained like a bodybuilder and asked Mike about this, but Mike said that floor exercises and natural exercises work better. Mike explained that his punch-power comes from nothing more than heavy bag work "works your strength through the hips" he said, despite doing shrugs with a barbell he said that lifting weights has about as much resemblance to punching as "cheesecake" (contradicting himself though due to doing shrugs). But his mentor Cus D'Amato realised that, due to Tyson's style, he needed punch-power (not that he didn't have it naturally anyway). So Cus got Mike very heavy bags to hit for a 13 yr old, and Cus gradually increased the weight of the bags Tyson used over time so that by the age of 18-19 Tyson was banging bags that no other man could budge! Also, Cus used to order Tyson to go jog 3 miles with 50lbs on his back because he didn't want Mike growing any taller (because it didn't suit his style)!

There will never be another Tyson, he has the quickest ever knockout in amateur history (6 seconds or something stupid) at the junior olympics in 1981, then he became the youngest ever heavyweight champion of the world (20 years old, 1986). It's a shame that a number of events caused his downfall - Jimmy Jacobs dying, falling out with Bill Cayton, firing Kevin Rooney, Don King entering his life, Desiree Washington messing his head up, etc. But let's not forget that Iron Mike saved a dying sport!


So Now Gimme your .02 cents Please
 :7up: 
-AJ

----------


## BigBrad330

yea i love watching those old fights of his when he was young on espn classics, they're great

----------


## rockinred

to address your title, I would say that he was a freak that trained hard.... as are most pro athletes.... Mike Tyson will go down as one of the best ever in the sport no doubt.... I agree with your closing statement that it is a shame to go out like he did, but then again how many boxers exit this sport in a glorious manner?..... most have drama or don't know when to quit, so it is embarrassing.....

I will say that my favorite sport is boxing... the training, discipline, and warrior breed that it it rooted in is why it is my fav. I won't comment on how corrupt it has become over time, but the sport, (not saying others don't) has given many an opportunity for something a little better than the hard life. Tyson included... man it is hard to balance who you are and what is expected of you.

there are many videos that show Mike training in his early years and after watching anyone of those, there will be no doubt why he was so successful. with that being said he was also a freak.... I don't care how hard you train, when an 18 yr old can make a heavyweight champion look bad, that person is definitley special when it comes to that sport...

good post... i like it... even though I depsise some of the things that Tyson has done in his later years. I don't judge him though and his early years, he really changed boxing and the sport has not really recovered or seen anything like that since... might not ever, but who knows?

----------


## Deltasaurus

^^^^^nice post

----------


## Tigershark

I blame it all on Don King. His original trainer was the only guy who could keep a leash on him. But yes if he had kept his head in the game he would have eclipsed Rocky's record of knockouts without a loss. I believe he was only 3 or 4 away when he lost to Buster Douglas.

----------


## Deltasaurus

anyone care to comment on his guns? i say some pic must be at least 17inches? what do u think?

----------


## CSAR

He's a freak who was properly trained. As a result, he was the heavyweight champ.

After Cus D'Amato passed away and Tyson fired Rooney, he was improperly trained, but still a freak. As a result, he lost just about everything.

The moral of this short story? Even freaks need proper training.

----------


## smokethedays

One thing to say about Tyson;
True SUPER Athlete

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Bro I've never seen him fighting at 14% Bodyfat . That's way too much. He got a fighter's body type. His veins are deep, but it doesn't mean that he is 14% bodyfat. The way he was moving nothing was shaking like jello pudding - not his stomach, not his chest, nothing. 2000 sit ups with all that running and 14% of bodyfat. 2000 sit ups and 14%bf are from different worlds buddy. And another thing 3 miles morning run is for people who go to work at the offices. I came to the States when I was 20 and was running 3 miles in the morning and worked pumping gas or delivering pizza. When Tyson got outta prison before McNelly (that was his name i believe.. Peter mcnelly) he was running 25 miles a day. He had 12 sparing partners 8 of whom quit because they could not keep up. Three miles run is a joke even for an amature. The thing i agree with is doing sit up from 50 a day to 2000. Anyone can do that. When I got .... lets just say i had some time off for a while and I was beat up that after I did 5x10 push ups , I was sore as a mofo for a week. In a month i was doing 600 push up 20x30. In 4 months I was doing 2000 push ups 40 sets by 50 push ups each and I did that with 45-60 seconds in between. It used to take me 45 minutes to an hour. Those things are easy, but to run, sparring, weights, cardio all day long and 7 days a week is crazy. I understand in going to camp before the fight. I'd love to see what Tyson were doing if his every day schedule looks already sick !

----------


## Deltasaurus

^^^good post
What about thoes freak 27inch thighs thats huge and practically 20inch neck ????

----------


## WHOADY4SHOADY

http://www.yardbarker.com/m/14582/xl...is_fat_now.jpg


Getting old sucks, not to mention having a ruff life.

----------


## MalibuD

I ran into him coming out of a fitness club in Las Vegas about 8 years ago and my girlfriend said that was mike tyson. I argued with her because he wasnt big enough to be Mike. I always thought he was big, taller and thicker. One of the guys working there said yeah thats him. He had his bodyguards with him, go figure. From watching him on tv I thought he was alot bigger.

----------


## graeme87

http://www.geocities.com/mike_tyson_ko/videos.html

----------


## graeme87

That link is posted has got just about every video of Tyson you can get.

All his fights, including one when he was 15 and KO’s the other kid

----------


## graeme87

He fought at 212lbs – 237lbs. He averaged 215-217lbs in his prime but was never close to 5.5% body fat. Around 10% I’d say. 

He was known to let his weight balloon between fights and up to 280lbs in prison. 

His biceps were 16 in the early years and 17 when he was tipping the scales at 230+ which is what you’d expect when you gain 15lbs.

----------


## smokethedays

> He fought at 212lbs  237lbs. He averaged 215-217lbs in his prime but was never close to 5.5% body fat. Around 10% Id say. 
> 
> He was known to let his weight balloon between fights and up to 280lbs in prison. 
> 
> His biceps were 16 in the early years and *17 when he was tipping the scales at 230+* which is what youd expect when you gain 15lbs.


Thats to small compared with his weight IMO.

Iam 225 now and have 19".

----------


## Deltasaurus

what about thoes 27inch thighs? OMG thats massive

----------


## Brown Ninja

That's funny to think that his arms were only listed at 16". I remember idolizing him growing up and i just remember him being massive. Its funny to think that i now have 2" inches on his arms. I guess that means I could roll Mike when he was in his prime. He definately was a specimen when he was young. Its crazy to think that he could intimidate that baddest dudes on the planet at one time just by stepping into the ring.

----------


## rockinred

theres no way his arms were only 16 or 17 inches.... mine were 15-16 in high school and he was at 220 with his arms proportioned to his body... at 220 he would have twig arms if they were only 16-17...

----------


## rockinred

these don't look that small

----------


## rockinred

not too bad on the physic....nothing to laugh about.

----------


## J-Dogg

His arms over over 16". You can't be 5'10 and 220lbs, 7% bf and have a proportional arm at 16".

Tyson was a beast, a beast with a perfect fighting build. Taller opponets picked him apart, like Lennox, but I still beg to differ what would happen against Tyson in his younger 20's.

In his earlier fights, he had perfect head movment, unmatched quickness and hit harder than George Forman ever thought he could. He did not gas, he his conditioning was great.

He has a great chin too, Lennox tested that later in his career.

Tyson was the last great thing to happen to heavy weight boxing. Look what it has become now, it's a failing sport.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

> I ran into him coming out of a fitness club in Las Vegas about 8 years ago and my girlfriend said that was mike tyson. I argued with her because he wasnt big enough to be Mike. I always thought he was big, taller and thicker. One of the guys working there said yeah thats him. He had his bodyguards with him, go figure. From watching him on tv I thought he was alot bigger.


Bro everyone looks bigger on TV. I was a head of security in one of the hottest clubs in NY and we had Corey Feldman celebrate his b-day when I just started and thought the same thing u did. He came with his little wife and her fake boobies....lol that's another story... Anyways, my dick is thicker than his neck bro. I exaggerate a bit, but there's a truth to what im saying. Same thing when i saw Al Pachino first time at the restaurant in the city. I was like damn , this dude looks like Pachino only smaller. U'd be surprised bro. Another time Rosario Dawson came and I always thought Rock is a big dude "dwaine johnson" , right? I remember her looking very nice next to him in "Rundown" ... She is so little. I remember someone told me once she's 5'9.... HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELL NO !

----------


## WARMachine

I am in LOVE with Rosario Dawson bro... She is the finest thing ive ever seen...

Seriously would consider giving up my left nut for her... lol anyway...  : Hijack:

----------


## Brown Ninja

Rosario Dawson ain't got shit on Eva Mendes.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Just for the record Corey Feldman is a douche rag and i wish you would have done one of your Russian Sambo throws on him

----------


## WARMachine

> Rosario Dawson ain't got shit on Eva Mendes.


Oh that is where you are wrong... Rosario has that classic beauty... 















With huge tits..  : Hijack:

----------


## Deltasaurus

i think we need pictures to make any Fair comparison.


-AJ

----------


## WARMachine

I think shes one of the most beautiful gils ive ever seen...

----------


## Brown Ninja

My friend I think she would be lucky to crack the top 10.

----------


## WARMachine

Of who, a blind man?

 :LOL: 

To each's own i suppose...

----------


## Brown Ninja

Jessica Alba
Selma Hayak 
Eva Mendes 
Scarlet Johansen

----------


## WARMachine

Youre top two are out... They are both past their primes...

Had baby = Never the same...

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Selma was hot in From Dusk till Dawn ! But she's is not there anymore! War 100% on point here. lol Eva Mendez should've kept her boobies, she was way hotter. I dunno why she went all naturaaaaaaaaaal . I dont understand the natural movement at all and those chicks who about all natural too ( one thing is implants and another not to shave your va-jay-jay). I hope Eva aint like that. Cause it'll be a tragedy lol. I wont sleep good the day I find out if its true. I remember we were driving somewhere and this kid always listened to " lil Kim" on the Cd. So we got tired and one of the girls says" Everyone knows that Kim is a freak and she f*k dudes left and right. So there are actually evidence that she did have her stomach pumped to get cum outta there ".. Poor kid got so dipressed its crazy. Next day he was listening DMX, but everyone still call him " little kim" lol ...

----------


## J-Dogg

Eva Mendes has been my favorite girl in the world ever since I saw her in Training Day. That was the first time I've seen her.

Since then, it's been nothing but non stop latin porn for me. 

There are no latino girls in MI though.........GJOIHAZO:IHGSPOIHESA :Embarrassment: if;o AHHHHHH!!!

----------


## oc pitbull

hahaha i am down with eva mendez

----------


## Brown Ninja

EVA is the shit. Rosario ain't got shit on her.

----------


## rockinred

Here is a good video of tyson training in early years....this would be for anyone wondering or questioning whether he was a freak or whether he trianed hard.....look at the speed he had combined with his size...unfreakin believable is all I can say about that.... it is a repost, but always a motivator to train harder too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6zlaIl0yh0

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Good video ! Check out his speed at 1:27... Dude when have u seen a heavyweight moving this quick ? Very impressive. Speed for a heavyweight is almost everything ! Most HW have KO power ( U gotta be a retard not to put 200+ lbs into one punch), but a belly( slows u down). There are some quick fighters who are on heavy side like Toney( came up pos. for deca dummy - prolly didn't know that it has the longest detection times out of all AAS). Im sure he'll be faster if he had abs like tyson at young age!

----------


## nath78

Tysons a legend!like pride said he was fast as.. and his combinations were awsome put that together with raw power,good boxing brain and pure agression there you have it the worlds greatest in his prime!!

BIG UP JOE CALZAGHE!!ROY JONES LOOKED LIKE AN AMATEUR AGAINST HIM,LACEY FELL AND NEVER GOT UP AGAIN AND KESSLER COULDNT TOUCH HIM...WHO THE F***S CARL FROCH!!...............yea im welsh lol!

----------


## dg101

No disrespect towards you Nath but at this point in his career, Roy Jones Jr. is an amateur. Before the Calzaghe fight, he lost 3 of his last 6 and hadn't had a Vegas fight since he got smashed by Tarver's left in 04. I lost all respect for Calzaghe (I didnt really have to much to begin with) earlier this week when he said that boxing was dying and talking about retirement. 

I believe that one of the main reasons that boxing may be dying is because of fighters like him. He spent his entire career in the UK fighting, beating and stocking his undefeated record with guys that absolutely no one has heard of. He has had only two fights that anyone has paid attention to and they were both to over the hill fighters (Hopkins and RJJ). 

True, he did win both, but does anyone honestly think that if he fought either of them in their prime, he would be the victor? I think not. 

This isnt a knock against Uk fighters or anything. I like ricky hatton and respect his for stepping into the ring against the best, Mayweather. 

Oh, and Mike Tyson was a beast.

----------


## nath78

calzaghe fought everyone put infront of him,he never turned down a fight there was just no roy jone's/mayweathers 2 fight him and he didnt fight bums,he fought all the top fighters in his weight category,kessler and lacey were good boxers no disrespect to roy jones,hes an awsome boxer even thought hes older he can still box and when he fought calzaghe he didin even box all he could do was put his hands up if calzaghe fought him in his prime it would have been a different fight but i think calzaghe would have beat him but it would have been a good fight joe is an amazing boxer,he can adapt to all styles,by saying youve lost all respect for joe calzaghe shows that you havent seen him fight that much,he never got the recognision everyone said if you want to be big uve got to fight in the states so hes said cmon en who wants to fight me and thats the only 2 that stepped up or the only 2 that were there.hes world class and will go down in the history books next to marciano.

roy jones was awsome in his prime ive seen his fights,im not saying it would be easy but if i was to bet on it my money would be on joe,watch how he moves in the kessler fight,watch how he bangs jeff lacey,look how he puts his punches together ............................HES BETTER.
Go take a look for yourself,watch there fights and compare them if your from the states and only seen the jones fights it aint worth commenting or visa versa.

''THE BEST BOXER BRITIANS EVER HAD'' Barry mcguigan

''I AM GREATFUL TO HAVE BEEN ABLE TO GET IN THE RING AND FIGHT SUCH A TALENTED BOXER'' Roy Jones Jnr

''DO YOU THINK YOU WOULD HAVE BEATEN CALZAGHE IF THIS HAD BEEN A FEW YEARS BACK''Paul Dempsey ''LIKE I SAID JOES A GREAT BOXER,I TRAINED HARD FOR THIS FIGHT,MAYBE A COUPLE OF YEARS AGO I MIGHT HAVE BEEN A BIT FITTER,BUT WHO KNOWS,THE BEST MAN WON TONIGHT ANYWAY'' Roy Jones Jnr

----------


## Deltasaurus

Height 5-11?- then say 5'10 1/2 or 5'11 1/2. i say 5'10 sounds about right
Weight 218-This veried he fought at 225ish 230 a few times
Reach 71
Chest/Norm. 43
Chest/Exp. 45
Waist 34
Biceps 16- now i believe this changed and im sure they got up to 17ish maybe close to 18
Neck 19? also maybe 19 3/4 of inch the say which is like a BULL!!!!!
Wrist 8
Calf 18
Ankle 11
Thigh 27 this also was supposed to have been 26 3/4
Fist 13
Forearm 14 must have grown also

Someone convert these measurements say if he was 5'9 what would they have been

----------


## Deltasaurus

my conclusion is tyson arms were about 17 1/2 and very defined because of his leaness 16 maybe at begining of his career and unflexed

----------


## jimmyinkedup

tyson will go down as one of the biggest wastes of talent and natural ability ever. Its sad...but thats what his legacy will be .....I dont think its right ...but thats what the media created and will be is legacy...
someone here nailed it...while under Gus and till shortly after his death tyson was fine ....after that it all went to hell - no one from that point on gave 2 shits about mike tyson career or personally ..he was a meal ticket to alot of people.
OP - early on - trained hard freak
later on - just freak
later later on - sideshow freak

----------


## Deltasaurus

nice post but did u agree with my last comment???

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^*L* i have no idea wtf his arms measured .....i was replying to your original post ...do they look bigger than 16 yeah but its hard to tell ...proportion can greatly exaggerate size....for example fracno columbo bi's were said to be 18 1/2 " ...now you would def think looking at his pic they were bigger.

----------


## Deltasaurus

good point

----------

